# Show Question



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Can I pick your brains on this one please.

Cat show GCCF 16th May
Cat show TICA 17th May

If I take 2 of my GCCF reg cats to the GCCF show on 16th May can I take my 1 TICA reg only cat to the TICA show on 17th May?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would have thought the 13 day rules applies across the board as the cats are all from the same household so in that case the answer would be no but I know virtually zilch about TICA rules so perhaps someone more qualified can answer that.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

no because it will be less than 13 days after your gccf show, so you will be breaking their rules, not tica's rules. i think because still from the same household. though not 100% sure. why not call and ask the gccf. also i wouldn't what if you cats pick up something from the gccf show and passes it to the tica cat and spreads it to all the cats at the tica show?!?! could happen!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Just to clarify - the cats will all be quarantined separately when returning from the show as I always do.

I can't find anything in the rules which applies directly to this situation but maybe I am missing something.
Obviously if it is against the rules I wont be doing it but I just wanted to see if anyone else had been in this position and what they did.

Thanks xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh ok....... can u not contact gccf? they r the ones who wud have the problem


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

No it will be a breach of the 13 day rule which applies to cats in the household regardless of which registry they are registered with.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes thanks Sarah - I now need to decide which one I would rather do!!!!

GCCF - 10 mins away
TICA - 40 miles away

I hate these decisions


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If they are in the same house you can not quarantine them. Keeping them shut up in a room does not stop disease passing from the shown cat to the rest of the household, unless you have some barrier/airlock in between (not just a door), change your clothes and footwear in between rooms. It may lessen the chances but thats it. Hence the same household rule.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Yes thanks Sarah - I now need to decide which one I would rather do!!!!
> 
> GCCF - 10 mins away
> TICA - 40 miles away
> ...


 me too! I decided to do my local GCCF that weekend which is the one on the Sunday


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Yes thanks Sarah - I now need to decide which one I would rather do!!!!
> 
> GCCF - 10 mins away
> TICA - 40 miles away
> ...


i did say no you couldn't.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> If they are in the same house you can not quarantine them. Keeping them shut up in a room does not stop disease passing from the shown cat to the rest of the household, unless you have some barrier/airlock in between (not just a door), change your clothes and footwear in between rooms. It may lessen the chances but thats it. Hence the same household rule.


Yes I was thinking that when I read the post, I also think it would be unfair to shut a cat away from it's friends. Mine comes back from a show and just want his mates to sleep with and fight. Risk I and everyone takes when showing


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I suppose this is the good thing I have about this weekend... both cats are going to same show... so if they catch anything it is at same time


----------



## catgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the same problem regarding the GCCF 13-day rule, which incidentally I quite agree with!
I have a Bengal neuter that is after his 5th GCCF Imperial Grand Premier Certificate and another Bengal neuter that is after his Tica SGCA Title and there are so many things that come into THAT particular equation and the 13-day rule is the thing that is the most restrictive. 
Living in Devon distance doesnt even come into it as Im so used to travelling far and wide, but I *SO* envy you having shows so close together to even get such a wonderful choice, as after that weekend show I have a 4½ hour journey back home!:frown2:
Annie
Bengal Cat - Misti and Ziggi's Home Page


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually I think that you can attend both shows as the TICA show is after the GCCF show in principle you are not breaking GCCF rules (they are a bit vague though). If you planned to attend a GCCF show less than 13 days after the TICA show then you would be breaking the rules. 

Excert from letter from GCCF to TICA:

GCCF Rules require that the GCCF Office must be informed in advance of any GCCF-registered cat being shown at a non-GCCF show (GCCF Rules - Section 4, rule 1b)

No GCCF-registered pedigree cat or HHP can enter a GCCF show within 13 days of any cat from the same household attending any other show/exhibition (GCCF Rules - Section 4, rule 3b).

Breaking either of these rules can lead to disciplinary action by the GCCF.

The GCCF Office has clarified in writing (5 July 2005) that the 13 day rule only applies to GCCF shows. A GCCF-registered cat or an HHP could therefore enter 2 non-GCCF shows within 13 days of each other without breaking GCCF rules - so long as no GCCF show is entered within 13 days of the non-GCCF shows.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Karen - it really did confuse me too but this is taken from a show entry form and it does say 13 days prior to and following, so it is a no then.

Rule 3: In order to exhibit in any show held under GCCF licence the exhibitor must complete
the official entry form for the show and abide by and subscribe to the following
declaration:
3a. I/We am/are the registered owner (s) of the cats and/or kittens named on this form and
I/We agree to be bound by and submit to the Constitution and Rules of the Governing
Council of the Cat Fancy presently in force and to any additional rules formulated specifically
for this show, provided only that the latter do not conflict with the former. And/Or I/We shall
have applied for registration/transfer at least 21 days before the show.
3b. No cat owned by me/us or living at the same address will be exhibited at or entered for
any show or public exhibition held less than thirteen days prior to or following the date of this
show/exhibition.
N.B. The owner of a cat is the person so named in the GCCF register (Section 4 Rule 2) 3c.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Kiskasiberians said:


> Actually I think that you can attend both shows as the TICA show is after the GCCF show in principle you are not breaking GCCF rules (they are a bit vague though). If you planned to attend a GCCF show less than 13 days after the TICA show then you would be breaking the rules.
> 
> .


Sorry no she can't. I clarified this with the GCCF some time ago after it was raised on here and it applies to the 13 day period both before and after the show as T&D has quoted above.

You can show one cat at the TICA show on the saturday and one at the GCCF show as they are the same day but you cannot the show on the sunday of the TICA show as it puts you in breach of the rule.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Soupie said:


> You can show one cat at the TICA show on the saturday and one at the GCCF show as they are the same day but you cannot the show on the sunday of the TICA show as it puts you in breach of the rule.


Unfortunately I can only do the Sunday TICA as it is my new silver bengal girl I want to take and she only turns 4mths on the Sunday so is not eligable for show on the Saturday.

I think I am going to do the TICA one now anyway as I want to get her out while she is little to see how she handles.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Unfortunately I can only do the Sunday TICA as it is my new silver bengal girl I want to take and she only turns 4mths on the Sunday so is not eligable for show on the Saturday.
> 
> I think I am going to do the TICA one now anyway as I want to get her out while she is little to see how she handles.


Oh bum what a pain  but I agree about getting her out there - both my show selkirks were out regularly as babies and it does help get them used to iy


----------

